# Please read this sticker thread.



## Admin

Please read this sticker thread.

Please vote in the poll to say if you would like to purchase a wildcamping sticker for your van.

I need to know if you want an internal easy peel sticker or an external vinyl sticker.


----------



## Deleted member 775

hi admin or phill, you are looking rather smart judging by your avitar. better than me on mine (will have to have a hair cut and beard trim ), i think a peel off will be the best idea as we can reuse if we decide to buy new vans lets know how much you want for the stickers cheers. ps looking at my avitar i think i may need a good waxing all over


----------



## Telstar

*stickers*

Assuming that the price isn't OTT, put me down for 4.

Jon


----------



## Admin

I dont think they will be very expensive if I can get 100 done. at the most I should hope they will be £1 plus P&P. As soon as I see if there is enough demand I will work out a size, amount of colours etc and get a quote.


----------



## Polly

Hia
Put  me down for 2 internal or external don't mind but I think 2 will do me
No I've changed my mind I'll have 3 (I can put 1 in my car)
Should know a woman can change her mind
Ok 3 for me
THANKS


----------



## tresrikay

I will take a couple as well.


----------



## andytheplumber

I see the selfbuild motorcaravaners sell their stickers on evilbay-can we?


----------



## Belgian

Certainly a couple, 
Thanks 'boss'


----------



## Hymerman

Hi Phill

Yes, I'd be more then happy to buy one!!


----------



## Admin

andytheplumber said:


> I see the selfbuild motorcaravaners sell their stickers on evilbay-can we?



Yes I think that will be the best way to sell them


----------



## Deleted member 775

great idea as long as there is other form of payment other than paypall as i dont have an account and never will .its an expensive con especially when you sell with it .


----------



## Deleted member 4053

*sticker*

Admin
not a fan of evilbay/paypal
rather send you direct payment

weez
Tony


----------



## Admin

I will put them on ebay and I will sell them direct to regular members.


----------



## Pioneer

As usual your on the ball Phil, good man. I will take 3off internal type.


----------



## starburst

*Hello Phil*

put me down for 2 for inside, they won't get nicked lol


----------



## Deleted member 4850

Def. a couple here too please - ta!


----------



## wildsee

Hi, would you put me down for 2 stickers please, thanks.


----------



## nowhereman

Might be a good idea to leave a blank area on the sticker just big enough for us to write in our wildcamping nicknames, just incase a van is parked up somewhwere without occupants. This way if another member turns up they can tell whos van it is and may make a point of hanging around to meet them.
Just a thought.


----------



## hymercamper

Put me down for some as well Phil
rob


----------



## andytheplumber

I think nowheremans idea is good,thus if any of you up here will see my m/h..lol


----------



## Deleted member 775

i have my user name on the front of my van and i have been noticed a few time by members on here


----------



## Admin

Ok
I think based on the interest we are looking at internal easy peel stickers with a white space to write your user name. I think there is enough interest for me to order 100 of them for now.

I have contacted a company for some samples and have started on a sticker design which I will post for member approval as soon as it is finished. I think a 30cm x 10cm (12" x 4") letterbox sticker is going to be the best option.


----------



## Deleted member 775

sounds good to me will await the outcome cheers.


----------



## carthago

*stickers*

just read about stickers i,ll have a pair please how do you pay for them ?


----------



## Belgian

Thanks Phil
Sounds good, keep us informed, I'll certainly order
Cheers
_(your foreign department )_


----------



## derekfaeberwick

Great idea,I'll have 2 when they're available.


----------



## Sparks

Admin said:


> Ok
> I think a 30cm x 10cm (12" x 4") letterbox sticker is going to be the best option.



Having a Kangoo van (windscreen, 2 door windows) a 12" x 4" sticker would be far too big. 
Sorry, but count me out.


----------



## Deleted member 775

put me down for one as well


----------



## n8rbos

put me own for a couple of internal ones too thanx


----------



## Guest

Not enough want them yet to make a viable proposition
What do you think?


----------



## TWS

Put me down for a couple, still think they are a good idea.

Tom


----------



## Deleted member 775

70 voters and 51 want peel able ones  mabey the ones that have voted for self adhesive ones that's 12  may choose the peel able ones. as some want more than one then looks as if there will be enough of us to make it viable .with a bit of luck admin may be able to get a mixture of both


----------



## Admin

The stickers are viable as some members want more than one


----------



## jimmnlizz

Two for us please!!!!!  Still away but we manage to get online, occasionally!  Not back till next Wednesday.  Still, 908 unread posts........... in a fortnight??  

JIM!!


----------



## robert b

*stickers*

you can put me down for two.


----------



## Admin

I will post the design for approval before having them made.
Until the design is final I can not get a firm quote.
I am only going to charge enough for the stickers to cover costs.


----------



## Deleted member 775

yes i agree there its up to phill ,as he designed the site he should design the logo we will have . lets hope we will all agree as we dont want admin to be left with unsold logos .


----------



## kangooroo

Sparks said:


> Having a Kangoo van (windscreen, 2 door windows) a 12" x 4" sticker would be far too big.
> Sorry, but count me out.



I was just about to say the same for my Kangoo - then I spotted your message.

I also have a Kangoo - do you have a converted van or the Kangoo Roo camper conversion?


----------



## hobenhobo

Yes i'd like a couple please, internal peel off?. thanks.


----------



## smiler

*sticker*

Hi yes i wouldnt mind internal or external you can put me down for 3 please


----------



## Hirohito

*Stickers*

I would like two please.


----------



## Telstar

*To Admin*

Any news on the stickers?

Jon


----------



## Pioneer

Telstar said:


> Any news on the stickers?
> 
> Jon



We could do with them before the season starts proper (not that it ever ends) but  more Motorhome users will be out and about shortly, and it's good free advertising for the site.

Happy Camping


----------



## Admin

Telstar said:


> Any news on the stickers?
> 
> Jon



Hi All

Unforunately I had a car accident on Friday, "Phil Vs the black ice on the bend" and after skating, sliding, spinning and flipping my beautiful van (not motorhome) is now a pile of bent metal with the wheels at the top (or it was when we finished flipping over).

I am typing this on my iphone from the hospital bed.

I will be back to work in about a week or so and will start chasing the stickers again then.

Regards
Phil


----------



## Belgian

Sorry to hear that Phill, 
Don't bother about the stickers, we can wait. 
I hope you aren't hurt too much. The fastest recover we can wish.
The best to you, and don't hassle too much with those nurses


----------



## Pioneer

Speedy recovery Phil, and best wishes.


----------



## Polly

Hia
 get better soon


----------



## TWS

Owch, sounds grim, get well soon. Enjoy the bed baths.

Tom


----------



## flashingblade

*sell out*

what a stalwart. working from your bed. sure the stickers will sell out. i will have at least two.


----------



## messenger 2.5td

Hope you have a speedy recovery Phil,just remember it only hurts when you laughAndy.


----------



## Deleted member 775

same from me you get yourself better before thinking about anything on here


----------



## lenny

Just concentrate on getting well again Phil, anything else can wait.

Good Luck


----------



## n8rbos

speedy recovery from me too phil! if the nurses :are botherin' you too much give me  shout!!


----------



## Admin

I am out of hospital now just aches to deal with.


----------



## Deleted member 775

glad to hear you are on the mend ,take it easy for a while thats if it is possible .


----------



## Deleted member 4053

*ouch!*

Nice to hear you are up and about again
Take care out there 

weez
Tony


----------



## tresrikay

Admin said:


> I am out of hospital now just aches to deal with.



Missed all this..... So glad you are O.K......... are you working on a   beware black ice , sticker?


----------



## cipro

All the best for a speed recovery Phil admim


----------



## John McPhilbin

*stickers*



Admin said:


> Please read this sticker thread.
> 
> Please vote in the poll to say if you would like to purchase a wildcamping sticker for your van.
> 
> I need to know if you want an internal easy peel sticker or an external vinyl sticker.



what ever, put me down for two please....John McP


----------



## phantom flyer

Two for me please.


----------



## Deleted member 4053

*stickers*

Hi phil
How is the healing process doing?
any word on the sticker situation?
you appear to be getting the support for them

take care

weez
Tony


----------



## Jacques le foot

Hi, 
   Put me down for 3 as well, 2 for the van, and one for our car. Thanks...
 Jackie


----------



## budgie

*stickers*

you can put me down for 4  thanks


----------



## Belgian

*Sticker*

Did I, or didn't I ?
Forgive me, my memory ressembles a Swiss cheese: big holes.
If not: put me on for 2
Thanks


----------



## t&s

i think i will change my mind and have one 
how soon ??  may be admin will find time when he is fully recoverd 
to get things in motion 

is there to be a prieview 
and what size is planned 

it would be good to have ont that might be seen on le tour on eurosport 
as it is not just a bike race it is also a motorhomers race following it and the coverage for motorhomes is more than any other on tv 
from a mobile motorhome village for three weeks one logo might be noticed


----------



## bigmeeky

*Yes Please*

Phil could you put me down for three please.

thanks

Rob McM


----------



## ontheroadagain

Put me down for 2


----------



## reynolds29

*reynolds 29*

Hi put me down for one....no. make that two.... on second thoughts, put me down for three!!. sometimes guys can't make their minds up.
thanks. I'll have three....


----------



## Noah & Nelly

*sticker*

Could I have two please. Thanks.


----------



## tinphil

Put me down for one please.


----------



## Telstar

Phil

Are you well enough yet to pursue these for us?

cheers

Jon


----------



## Admin

Yes I am on this, I have had quotes back now and have decided which company to use. As soon as the sticker design is finalised I will be getting them printed.


----------



## scotsy

put me down for 2 please


----------



## willie_4

Be happy to buy 4 internal


----------



## zaphod79

2 Please!!


----------



## bob690

thanks I,ll have two please.


----------



## Randonneur

Two please, any chance we could get our user names on them as well?.


----------



## Admin

Randonneur said:


> Two please, any chance we could get our user names on them as well?.



there will be a space to write your username on them


----------



## Randonneur

Excellent 2 internal then please!.


----------



## BillyB666

Can you put me down for 2 internal please

Cheers

Bri


----------



## mlynnf50

I will have a couple please.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts

I will definetly have two of these please Phil.

Sorry to hear of your accident, hope you are fully recovered now


----------



## Belgian

Don't forget me for a couple, Phil 
(I'll pay in a *strong* currency )
Leo


----------



## topsy75

one for me please


----------



## Deleted member 4053

*stickers*

Hi Admin
How is the delivery date doing for the Stickers?
plenty interest there.

weez
Tony


----------



## blondieandi

I wouldnt mind one great idea!!


----------



## sundown

hi, phil 
         put me down for a couple,(one for the car)


----------



## Cornish Emmit

Hi Phil.

Could you put me down for a couple as well please.

Regards Chris


----------



## zeezee16

Admin said:


> there will be a space to write your username on them



I would like 2, one for the windscreen(inside), and one for the back door. Are you doing both internal & external? Any idea when they will be ready, and how much?
Cheers, Pete


----------



## janandruby

Me too - definitely!


----------



## 1967bowesj

*stickers*

Yes please internall ones so nobody can half inch them


----------



## boblyn

put me down fer 2 please any news yet? (just noticed that this i post 100 so must be good for an order by now)


----------



## LaughingHeart

*Stickers*

Hello,  I 'm very new here, but already 'like' what I see. A good word is worth spreading..... I'll take 2.  how do I pay etc?  Paol. [LaughingHeart]


----------



## wormold

piut me down for two easy peel ones

Thanks


----------



## upmarkethippy

Hi, I'd like two please.


----------



## watchthis

*Stickers*

Hello I am a newbie
I have not got a motorhome yet!!!!!. But this site has been for me very good indeed every post that I have read has been interesting and the friendlyness of the site has been outstanding. Being an old person (LOL) can I say I would like two stickers please even if it means I will stick them in my car!!!!. Oh by the way how do I pay?. Also I agree with ***** that we should 'donate. something to the admin to help keep the site running....Wow this is my first post---Oh Bug***
Great site site and a wounderful read. 
I am just wondering if I am doing the right thing to get this posted!!!!?
Freddie from the garden of England


----------



## ajs

***** said:


> *The first post was on 19/01/09. (months ago)*
> So please what is happening have we any progress
> I have seen quite a few home made versions of all types and shapes
> But we do really need to standardise or do we


 

just can't get the staff these days 

regards
aj


----------



## Randonneur

It would be good if these stickers were ready for Laughing Heart's meet in september, any idea when ??


----------



## Chrissy

*Take two*

Hi, I'd like one of the inside ones.  What price ??? and When ??? 

Thanks
Chrissy


----------



## Telstar

bump

Admin, any idea of when these will be available?  would be nice to recognise other members when on hol in less than 2 week.

cheers

jon


----------



## nigel54

*Stickers*

Hope i am not too late on this one, put me down for; dare i say,,,, 2internal & 2external. And where do i send the chueqe? please don,t say  AJS!,    
                   happy wilding everyone.


----------



## ajs

nigel54 said:


> Hope i am not too late on this one, put me down for; dare i say,,,, 2internal & 2external. *And where do i send the chueqe? please don,t say AJS!, *
> happy wilding everyone.


 

Ohhhhh... yes please...

regards
aj


----------



## nigel54

*Cheuqe*

Eh up AJ; I thought that there would be a responce from you matey! iz yoo a get rich quick merchant? 
                   Nig.


----------



## ajs

nigel54 said:


> Eh up AJ; I thought that there would be a responce from you matey! iz yoo a get rich quick merchant?
> Nig.


 

 yeh... bin tryin fer the past 50 years... 

 regards
aj


----------



## Chrissy

*More*

Thinking about it, I'd like an internal for the windscreen and an external for the back of the van
Thanks
Chrissy


----------



## kimbowbill

*stickers*

Can i have an internal please


----------



## bob690

kimbowbill said:


> Can i have an internal please


You certainly can bill, now wheres my surgical gloves?     

                                                                       Bob


----------



## kimbowbill

bob690 said:


> You certainly can bill, now wheres my surgical gloves?
> 
> Bob



 best not post what i'm thinking or i wont get mi sticker


----------



## ajs

kimbowbill said:


> best not post *what i'm thinking* or i wont get mi sticker


 


 that's an external activity 

regards
aj

btw sadmin... can i have an internal 2.... neh... i'll have 1 of each
just in case

regards
aj


----------



## RickB

*stickers*

Two internals for me please


----------



## sagart

2 internal stickers will suit me well...thanks


----------



## zeezee16

Admin said:


> there will be a space to write your username on them



Hi It seems ages since there was any progress on the sticker front, can you please put a posting on and give us an update.
If your stuck for a design, how about asking people on here to post some ideas, then you can mix & match whatever is posted, then no-one can say they didnt get asked about the design etc.
   If your too busy, how about asking if anyone else would be able to take on the sticker issue.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## Randonneur

*How much are we prepared to pay then ?*

Well it appears the majority consensus is for internal stickers, ie :- easy peel from window with desgn visible on outside. 
So what are we prepared to pay then??
I would suggest in the region of £1.50 to £1.99 per sticker and say 50 to 75p postage with SAE. What do others think on this ?.
Remember, admin has to lay his own money out first to buy these so let's not have short arms and deep pockets!!


----------



## kimbowbill

zeezee16 said:


> Hi It seems ages since there was any progress on the sticker front, can you please put a posting on and give us an update.
> If your stuck for a design, how about asking people on here to post some ideas, then you can mix & match whatever is posted, then no-one can say they didnt get asked about the design etc.
> If your too busy, how about asking if anyone else would be able to take on the sticker issue.
> Cheers, Pete



This will be tricky, i dont fany a sticker saying WC


----------



## kimbowbill

Randonneur said:


> Well it appears the majority consensus is for internal stickers, ie :- easy peel from window with desgn visible on outside.
> So what are we prepared to pay then??
> I would suggest in the region of £1.50 to £1.99 per sticker and say 50 to 75p postage with SAE. What do others think on this ?.
> Remember, admin has to lay his own money out first to buy these so let's not have short arms and deep pockets!!



Sory but i think a flag would be better, i have good contacts with marketing within the company i work for, i will look into it and maybe we could link up and purchase from them, just an idea


----------



## Randonneur

A flag?. I'm not sure what you mean, is it like those england ones we see on cars when the footy's on?. That would last about 5 minutes where I live! Or do you mean a sticker design like a flag, say like those Cornwall or Devon ones.


----------



## martyb

Sounds good..I would like couple also please..


----------



## Randonneur

Would really appreciate some feedback from admin on this please.


----------



## Admin

Randonneur said:


> Would really appreciate some feedback from admin on this please.



still in progress


----------



## kimbowbill

Randonneur said:


> A flag?. I'm not sure what you mean, is it like those england ones we see on cars when the footy's on?. That would last about 5 minutes where I live! Or do you mean a sticker design like a flag, say like those Cornwall or Devon ones.



i did mean a flag but i see what you mean, i just thought it would be easier to spot rather than a sticker, but the flag shape would be a good idea as a compromise

*J*


----------



## Randonneur

Hi Kimbowbill,
I was thinking of a sticker size of maybe 9 inches long by about 4 inches wide. Should be easy enough to spot on the road, obviously not from the other side of a motorway but that's why we wave at each other anyway! 
Perhaps having it cut like a waving flag may add to the cost due to having to get a custom die made.
It would be nice to see some draft designs done to start the ball rolling, unfortunately I'm no good at that sort of thing but I'm sure there's someone on here who would be.


----------



## zeezee16

how about replying to my last post to you.
cheers, pete


----------



## Randonneur

zeezee16 said:


> how about replying to my last post to you.
> cheers, pete


Hi Zeezee, your thanks for my post on the 23rd is much appreciated. Did you PM me?, if you did I can't find it in my inbox. Sorry if I've missed something, no offence intended.
Regards,
Dave.


----------



## martyb

Yes I would like a couple please...ta


----------



## zeezee16

*Stickers*



Randonneur said:


> Hi Zeezee, your thanks for my post on the 23rd is much appreciated. Did you PM me?, if you did I can't find it in my inbox. Sorry if I've missed something, no offence intended.
> Regards,
> Dave.



Sorry Dave, that was meant for Admin, I must have pressed the wrong button, 
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## Randonneur

No problem Zeezee.


----------



## Pioneer

Come on Phil, give us an update. Designed? Ordered? How long of a wait?
Lot's of main hols coming up, and it would help to be recognised as a member, and I am sure it would promote the site to new members.


----------



## kimbowbill

Randonneur said:


> Hi Kimbowbill,
> I was thinking of a sticker size of maybe 9 inches long by about 4 inches wide. Should be easy enough to spot on the road, obviously not from the other side of a motorway but that's why we wave at each other anyway!
> Perhaps having it cut like a waving flag may add to the cost due to having to get a custom die made.
> It would be nice to see some draft designs done to start the ball rolling, unfortunately I'm no good at that sort of thing but I'm sure there's someone on here who would be.



yeah i see what you mean about the design, i'm no good either. leave it to the experts,


----------



## Hirohito

*Vinyl Stickers*

Hi Phil, I would like two.   Thank you.


----------



## NorfolkanGood

Yes, great idea for i.d. ing others. I would buy a couple. 
Are these stickers available yet?


----------



## robert b

hi admin. has there been any developments in the sticker production yet .please let us no


----------



## Admin

Hi,

Right at the moment I am having a few problems in my personal life, my father-in-law is in hospital (90 miles from where I live) after suffering a heart attack. He needs open heart surgery and they keep booking then finding they cannot do it for some reason. This has now been going on for several weeks. This is putting a lot of strain on my Wife who is running backwards and forwards. We have a three year old Daughter and an older one that live with us and I am trying to balance their needs and work and unfortunately very little time is left.

I am considering either carrying on as we are, asking members to take on so of the load (which I have tried before on other sites and it nearly destroyed them) or selling the site to someone or a sponsor who has the time and resources to give members what they want. 

At the moment I am just carrying on and hopefully things will get better.

As far as the stickers go it is not so much them being ready as the job of sending out hundreds of stickers to hundreds of different addresses that is going to be the problem, also processing hundreds of payments by cheque or postal order. Remember I am just a Guy with a laptop not a business and this is why I seem reluctant to complete the order with the printing company.

This is not a request for people to give me a pat on the back, I am just trying to be straight with you about what you can expect from me.

Phil


----------



## BedfordMJ

Phil,
Look after you and yours first. I hope all goes well.

Simon


----------



## robert b

so sorry to hear about your family problems. they must come first no matter what. hope all goes well  with your father in law


----------



## nichodia

Put me down for a couple either internal or external don't care which.
Nichodia

Sorry should have read above posts first....hope everything gets better soon webbie.


----------



## Belgian

Hi Phil,
Sorry to hear about your problems. Hope everything turns out well. Your family must come first now.
We all can be patient about the stickers and other things. But don't give up the site please; it's your baby and you can be proud of it.
Leo


----------



## nigel54

*Stickers*

Phil, family first matey,I hope all works out for you.
    The stickers can wait,  all the best. 
           Nig.


----------



## kimbowbill

Sorry to hear your having a rough time, no worries over the stickers family comes first every time

regards

Jenny


----------



## Hazy-thoughts

Just checked this thread to see if stickers were ready yet, but am very sad to hear of your unfortunate news Admin, Hope all goes well at home and with father in law.
Stickers can wait, as can anything that needs doing on the site

Good Luck


----------



## lenny

*Wildcamping Stickers*



Admin said:


> Please read this sticker thread.
> 
> Please vote in the poll to say if you would like to purchase a wildcamping sticker for your van.
> 
> I need to know if you want an internal easy peel sticker or an external vinyl sticker.



Zeezee rang me to tell me he has got some stickers made up for anyone thats interested. He,s off to Scotland for 2 weeks and offered to drop one off for me on the way.
What do you think


----------



## blazezak

A peel off one would be best , I will buy one when you decide Phil , cheers .


----------



## redgate

*redgate*

Hi Phill     
           Stickers great  idea 2 of each for me


----------



## Pioneer

lenny said:


> Zeezee rang me to tell me he has got some stickers made up for anyone thats interested. He,s off to Scotland for 2 weeks and offered to drop one off for me on the way.
> What do you think



Hi Lenny,
what size are they? and the price incl P&P. Or if available would pick a couple up at Hayfield, on the lads return meet.
Have asked you, because of zeezee being in the land of Malt!
Nice one zeezee.

Happy Camping


----------



## THECLAN

We would love one, thanks.


----------



## robert b

i would like 2  lenny let me no cost


----------



## Hazy-thoughts

Good work on the stickers zeezee 
If you could put me down for 1 at least Lenny, please let me know how much they cost and where to send money


----------



## lenny

Spoke to pete (Zeezee) by phone, he,s up in Scotland somewhere with no access to internet but he tells me the dimensions are the standard sticker size of 300mm. wide, 50mm. deep. he has,nt decided on price yet but is thinking around 2 or 3 quid each, He says he,ll be at Hayfield for Barry,s birthday bash(21 July) and he,ll bring some with him to show those attending.
By then he should have Internet access and then he should be able to advise on P&P etc.


----------



## Telstar

Assuming that Admin is (a) alright with this and (b) wasn't hoping to make a little towards the cost of running this site.  I'll have a few.  I'll be at the Hayfield bash.

cheers

Jon


----------



## Dog lover

As a new member can I say What a good idea! 
Internal easy peel.


----------



## veedubinfrance

Me too, internal x 2 please whatever the cost

regards

Dave


----------



## petercheason

*yes please*

2 internal easy peal for me too ...cost doesnt matter


----------



## knollgardener1

*internal easy peel stickers*



THECLAN said:


> We would love one, thanks.



Count me in, too. I would love to have two if possible,
thanks,
Sarina.


----------



## Proff

2 Internal easypeel please 
If I'm not too late


----------



## Storm382

Yes you can stick me down for 2 x easy peel interior stickers....ta


----------



## kimbowbill

can i have one please


----------



## steve121

yes i would buy one


----------



## Suntor 100

Two internal for the Suntor100 please.


----------



## kimbowbill

lenny said:


> Zeezee rang me to tell me he has got some stickers made up for anyone thats interested. He,s off to Scotland for 2 weeks and offered to drop one off for me on the way.
> What do you think



these are fab, i'l have one


----------



## topsy75

one for me too


----------



## lenny

*Stickers*



topsy75 said:


> one for me too



Spoke to pete (Zee zee) today and he tells me he,ll be popping over to the Hayfield bash in the evening on his Moped and he,ll have a pocket full of these new stickers for anyone interested.
This will be a first (a sober Pete)


----------



## zeezee16

Hey, what are you trying to say.
I have only got the samples you see in the posting, I was waiting to see which everyone thought was best before getting a run printed.I have the bright yellow one in my front window, its the same as the other, but with a white piece on the back.
By the way, I have got pages 153 to 161 missing so I didnt see your postings, any idea how I can get them back?
See you tomorow about 6pm(ish)
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## zeezee16

Not heard anything from admin, but I will be making a donation, when the first batch is sold.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## Guest

zeezee16 said:


> Hey, what are you trying to say.
> I have only got the samples you see in the posting, I was waiting to see which everyone thought was best before getting a run printed.I have the bright yellow one in my front window, its the same as the other, but with a white piece on the back.
> Cheers, Pete.


Hi pete, just a thought but if you look at the top of the Wildcamping home page you will see that the colours are two shades of green.
A bit like my T shirt which I keep in the front window


----------



## Polly

Hia
zeeee have you put me down for 2 Thanks


----------



## zeezee16

*Wildcamping stickers*



zeezee16 said:


> Not heard anything from admin, but I will be making a donation, when the first batch is sold.
> Cheers, Pete.



Got the go ahead from Admin regarding stickers. 
Looking to charge £3.50each for internal and external of which 50p will go to Admin. I will put in an order for 100 of each hopefully to be ready for the end of the month. 
If you want any could you send me an 8 x 4 sae with cheque or p.order for the amount required.
If you send me an e-mail i will send you my address.
Dont expect them right away as i am a bit slow......(no comments Lenny)
peter.austin21@ntlworld.com
Cheers Pete.


----------



## robert b

i will have two please


----------



## zeezee16

Hi Allan, tried to e-mail you did'nt work e-mail me your phone number. cheers pete.


----------



## lenny

*Wild Stickers*

Just thought I,d bump this one up, I just E,Mailed Pete for his address, if you,d like one of these stickers ,why not do like wise


----------



## andytheplumber

how about putting some on evilbay?


----------



## zeezee16

andytheplumber said:


> how about putting some on evilbay?


Thought about that, but if I get rid of them all on ebay, regulars might not get one.
Iv'e got 100 of each, if there's any left, I might try ebay.
Cheers, Pete,


----------



## zeezee16

*Which stickers*

Hi all, 
if you want stickers, can you please state if you want internal or external.it saves a lot of guess work.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## robert b

hi pete i wanted internal ones


----------



## zeezee16

Its in the post tonight.


----------



## robert b

hope to put in window when we go to scarborough tomorrow if post is on time cheers pete


----------



## zeezee16

*Wildcamping stickers*



zeezee16 said:


> Got the go ahead from Admin regarding stickers.
> Looking to charge £3.50each for internal and external of which 50p will go to Admin. I will put in an order for 100 of each hopefully to be ready for the end of the month.
> If you want any could you send me an 8 x 4 sae with cheque or p.order for the amount required.
> If you send me an e-mail i will send you my address.
> Dont expect them right away as i am a bit slow......(no comments Lenny)
> peter.austin21@ntlworld.com
> Cheers Pete.



Well, there's plenty of people saying they want stickers, but hardly anyone sending me an email for my address,  Please state if you want Internal or External.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## robert b

got my stickers in window of car and motor home and they look brill.you have done a great job with them pete .well worth the money


----------



## zeezee16

thanks Allan, shame no-one else wants any
Cheers, Pete


----------



## fergiebabe

*fergiebabe*

Yes, I`d like one please.


----------



## ajs

zeezee16 said:


> shame no-one else wants any
> Cheers, Pete


 
 should have sold 70 by now...

 regards
aj


----------



## zeezee16

fergiebabe said:


> Yes, I`d like one please.


Internal or external? They are £3.50 each.
Send me an email and I will send you my address.
Cheers, Pete
peter.austin21@ntlworld.com


----------



## zeezee16

ajs said:


> should have sold 70 by now...
> 
> regards
> aj


Yes I know, but if no-one asks for my address, I cant post them.
Are you wanting any, if so, let me know, if your not in a hurry, I will be bringing a bundle to Hayfield for the sheepdog trials, 19/20 sept.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## ajs

zeezee16 said:


> Yes I know, but if no-one asks for my address, I cant post them.
> Are you wanting any, if so, let me know, if your not in a hurry, I will be bringing a bundle to Hayfield for the sheepdog trials, 19/20 sept.
> Cheers, Pete.


 

 goooon then.. i'll have a couple off you at hayfield   

 regards
aj


----------



## carlsenior

I'd be interested in the easy peel and the vinyl stickers please


----------



## zeezee16

Ooooohhhh ok then aj.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Me as well, I would like one please. (internal easy peel sticker)


----------



## zeezee16

fergiebabe said:


> Yes, I`d like one please.


have a look at post 178
cheers, pete


----------



## zeezee16

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Me as well, I would like one please. (internal easy peel sticker)


have a look at post 178
cheers. pete


----------



## zeezee16

carlsenior said:


> I'd be interested in the easy peel and the vinyl stickers please


have a look at post 178
cheers, pete


----------



## garryirvine

It would be good to see a picture of the sticker - can anyone point to the message that shows it?
Thanks


----------



## robert b

look under thread 178. i believe its that one


----------



## nowhereman

Recieved mine today, cheers zeezee


----------



## zeezee16

garryirvine said:


> It would be good to see a picture of the sticker - can anyone point to the message that shows it?
> Thanks


Have a look at post 153 for the pics, and 178 for the post/price info.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## Janeyjane

Hi Pete

Stickers arrived today, thanks, they should cover up a few of the scratches in my paintwork!!  Thanks 

Jane


----------



## martyb

mandrake said:


> hi admin or phill, you are looking rather smart judging by your avitar. better than me on mine (will have to have a hair cut and beard trim ), i think a peel off will be the best idea as we can reuse if we decide to buy new vans lets know how much you want for the stickers cheers. ps looking at my avitar i think i may need a good waxing all over



yes I would like acouple if the pric3 is ok  ..ta


----------



## bevdrew

Stickers arrived, thanks Pete. Quick delivery by the way - Bev


----------



## knollgardener1

*Many thanks*



bevdrew said:


> Stickers arrived, thanks Pete. Quick delivery by the way - Sarina


----------



## ajs

.

 kinbell we is now fleebay...

 regards
aj


----------



## Chrissy

*Picked up*

Picked mine up on Thursday  - nice to meet you and your wife and see ur van.

BTW - are sheepdog trials Thurs and Fri (24/25) at Hayfield  

Fanks Pete

Chrissy


----------



## zeezee16

Chrissy said:


> Picked mine up on Thursday  - nice to meet you and your wife and see ur van.
> 
> BTW - are sheepdog trials Thurs and Fri (24/25) at Hayfield
> 
> Fanks Pete
> 
> Chrissy


Hi Chrissy,
the sheepdog weekend is 18/19/20 sept.It should be a good meet, there's loads going.
Have a good time in Ireland, Guinness gets better the further west you go.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## trickydicky59

Yes please, an internal one.

Thanks.


----------



## zeezee16

trickydicky59 said:


> Yes please, an internal one.
> 
> Thanks.


have a look at posts 153 & 178.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## Polly

hia
Thanks ZeeZee  received my stickers 
If I dont make Hayfield this time could you bring me 1 internal one to the sheepdog trails if you are going
thanks to Ali as I am sure she is the one doing the work


----------



## nowhereman

Hey, just wondered if anyone has spotted a fellow wildcamper by the sticker displayed as yet or is it still a little early in the sticker distribution stakes


----------



## zeezee16

We spotted one in our back garden
 Cheers Pete


----------



## robert b

i spotted two both on my drive.


----------



## zeezee16

allan b said:


> i spotted two both on my drive.


Its a shame more people havn't got them, they look good, dont they,
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## ajs

.

parently.. i walked past 1 on a car park lat weekend 

if they are that small save me 65 please...
_i'm sure you have at least that many left_ 

regards
aj


----------



## Vicki1955

I'll have two thanks.
Vicki


----------



## Polly

Hia
My daughter noticed mine on the back of Gladys
So they will be noticed


----------



## zeezee16

Vicki1955 said:


> I'll have two thanks.
> Vicki


Which ones do you want, interior or exterior. Have a look at posts 153 & 178 for detaild.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## zeezee16

*Internal or External Stickers.*

The great flow of SAE,s seems to have dried up. If anyone has sent me a message, and I havn't replied, sorry, can you send again, been having a few computer problems.
Please try and state which you want, internal, or external, it makes things easier at this end.
If you want the details again, look at posts 153 & 178.
I will be taking some to Hayfield for the Sheepdog trials, 18/19/20 sept.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## ajs

zeezee16 said:


> I will be taking some to Hayfield for the Sheepdog trials, 18/19/20 sept.
> Cheers, Pete.


 
 bugger... wrong weekend...

weekend after this 1 please...

 regards
aj


----------



## zeezee16

Wont be at the 4/5th party, got a bike rally in tamworth.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## Pioneer

Hi Pete,
3 x internal ones for me please, one for the car, sent email for your address. They looked very smart when I saw them at the last Hayfield meet, nice one.
Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## zeezee16

Pioneer said:


> Hi Pete,
> 3 x internal ones for me please, one for the car, sent email for your address. They looked very smart when I saw them at the last Hayfield meet, nice one.
> Cheers,
> Bill.


Hi Bill, didnt get your email, try sending it again. I guess you wont be at Hayfield for the sheepdogs, I will be taking a load down there.
Cheers, Pete.
peter.austin21@ntlworld.com


----------



## ajs

Pioneer said:


> Hi Pete,
> 3 x internal ones for me please, Bill.


 
i had a feelin you would be wantin internals 

regards 
aj


OI peepeetop... iffin yer in tamworth ride down te wusser 
and stick some through my letterbox
i fank you 


regards 
aj


----------



## Pioneer

ajs said:


> i had a feelin you would be wantin internals
> 
> regards
> aj
> 
> 
> OI peepeetop... iffin yer in tamworth ride down te wusser
> and stick some through my letterbox
> i fank you
> 
> 
> regards
> aj



Yep, internals for me, if only to stop you from nicking them
see you soon, have a good weekend.
Bill.


----------



## Deleted member 4053

*sicker*

Hi pete 
got stickers OK
they look good,maybe see some more on the road soon

weez
Tony


----------



## zeezee16

Wee-z said:


> Hi pete
> got stickers OK
> they look good,maybe see some more on the road soon
> 
> weez
> Tony


We keep looking, havnt seen any yet.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## j77ake

hi, yes 2 external would be great,, thanks   jake// dot.


----------



## zeezee16

j77ake said:


> hi, yes 2 external would be great,, thanks   jake// dot.


Look at posts 153 & 178. then email me, dont know if I will be able to sort anything until monday, we are going on a bike rally friday morning, and havnt sorted the bike yet.
Cheers. Pete


----------



## bigboack

*I want some stickers.*

How do I get these, I want two,


----------



## Barbt

Me too, I would like a sticker.


----------



## maingate

Could you bring a couple of internal ones to Croft please for me?

Thanks,

Sprainmate.


----------



## ajs

maingate said:


> Could you bring a couple of internal ones to Croft please for me?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sprainmate.


 

 can i givim 1 please...please.. pritty please... i'm good a givin internals te painmates..honest

 returds
aj


----------



## zeezee16

bigboack said:


> How do I get these, I want two,


OK, look at posts 153 & 178, let me know if you want internal or external.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## zeezee16

maingate said:


> Could you bring a couple of internal ones to Croft please for me?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sprainmate.


We have a box in the van with both in, so no problem.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## Deleted member 4053

*stickers*

If the bods wishing stickers contact zeezee as in above post
he will help out 


weez
Tony


----------



## zeezee16

Barbt said:


> Me too, I would like a sticker.


look at posts 153 & 178, do you want int, or ext.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## David Butcher

*David Butcher*



Admin said:


> I dont think they will be very expensive if I can get 100 done. at the most I should hope they will be £1 plus P&P. As soon as I see if there is enough demand I will work out a size, amount of colours etc and get a quote.



Hi Admin,
I was just looking for information  regarding refillable gas for our newly acquired motor home and landed on your site and I must say how pleased I am, I have made myself a member and will be a definably be a regular. With regard to the stickers you are thinking of having produced please get in touch before you order as I am the owner of a sign company that manufactures that type sticker, in clear or on white vinyl, I will do my very best to beat any price you are quoted.   Now I will try to get back to the page on refillable gass.

Regards

Dave


----------



## diane

*stickers*



Admin said:


> Please read this sticker thread.
> 
> Please vote in the poll to say if you would like to purchase a wildcamping sticker for your van.
> 
> I need to know if you want an internal easy peel sticker or an external vinyl sticker.



internal please


----------



## frostybow

yes i would like 2 external


----------



## Slipper one Slowly

Hi 
Would also like to have 2 sticker please.


----------



## zeezee16

Hi All
there's a lot of people wanting stickers, can you state which ones you want, either internal or external, PLEASE.
I got a cheque for 3 stickers today, without a note to say what you wanted, it was from Andy Adams, can you let me know which you want, then I can get them to you ASAP.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## lenny

*Cool Stickers*

Checkout me van with a new Wlidcamping Sticker on display,







Thanks Pete, you,re a Star.

If you want one and dont know what to do ,then why not PM" *Zeezee"* and he will help you out.

BTW If you spot the van whilst out and about and I am in,don,t hesitate to give me a knock and we,ll have a cuppa and a chat

PS  Beware of the DOG


----------



## tan-all-over

Ya me as well. I'll be sending cheque to you in a day or two.


----------



## zeezee16

lenny said:


> Checkout me van with a new Wlidcamping Sticker on display,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pete, you,re a Star.
> 
> If you want one and dont know what to do ,then why not PM" *Zeezee"* and he will help you out.
> 
> BTW If you spot the van whilst out and about and I am in,don,t hesitate to give me a knock and we,ll have a cuppa and a chat
> 
> PS  Beware of the DOG


DOG, you mean your little leg shagger......
Cheers, Pete


----------



## Pioneer

Hi Folks,
it would appear that a few new members are a little confused on who is supplying the Wildcamping for Motorhome stickers.
I understood that the project had been handed over from Admin to zeezee16 (Pete) and a fine job he is doing, a quality sticker is being produced for mail order, if you contact Pete.
Now it appears another new member David Butcher is offering his services in the manufacture of stickers? 
Why not get a few more offering the service, then we will all be confused

Happy Camping
Got mine from Pete and displayed front and back


----------



## Belgian

lenny said:


> Checkout me van with a new Wlidcamping Sticker on display,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pete, you,re a Star.
> 
> If you want one and dont know what to do ,then why not PM" *Zeezee"* and he will help you out.
> 
> BTW If you spot the van whilst out and about and I am in,don,t hesitate to give me a knock and we,ll have a cuppa and a chat
> 
> PS  Beware of the DOG


Hi Lenny,
The sticker looks nice; the van too 
Sticked mine on too a few weeks ago. Am I the only on the continent having one ? Didn't meet any other yet (continantals: have one sticked on; I feel so lonely ! )
Dog: not impressed, mate; I have 2 of that kind 
Yours,
Leo


----------



## Pioneer

Hi Leo,
you may be the first Continental to have a sticker, but hopefully not the last

Happy Camping.
Bill.


----------



## Belgian

*Only the lonely ????*



Pioneer said:


> Hi Leo,
> you may be the first Continental to have a sticker, but hopefully not the last
> 
> Happy Camping.
> Bill.


Hope so Bill,
but I feel myself a little bit lonely overhere. You should all come over to support me  (why is this belgian running around with a UK sticker on the continent ?)


----------



## Telstar

*Lennys sticker*

Alright, who fitted lennys sticker up that high.  It couldn't have been him or Jack.  Perhaps Lenny held Jack up at full length for Jack to stick it on the screen

Jon


----------



## Belgian

Telstar said:


> Alright, who fitted lennys sticker up that high.  It couldn't have been him or Jack.  Perhaps Lenny held Jack up at full length for Jack to stick it on the screen
> 
> Jon



If Jack had to do it; he would have eaten it !


----------



## big h

*Stickers*

Yes please. x4


----------



## peter d

hi phill put me downfor two


----------



## the happy campers

hi phil you can put me down for 4  . dave


----------



## the happy campers

Ok please let me know Who is doing the stickers as it seems there is more than i of you   dave
  happy new year  im off to cornwall for a bit of wild camping and photography


----------



## Deleted member 4053

*sticker*

send a pm to zeezee

He will provide an address to send payment to.

I have a couple on van.

They were posted by return.

excellent service.

have a nice New Year

weez
Tony


----------



## zeezee16

If anyone wants a sticker, pm me, stating which one you want, (internal or external), please dont put I will have 2, as I failed my mind reading exam at school.
They are £3.50 each, and you need so include a 8x4 sae.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## zeezee16

PLEASE READ THE PREVIOUS THREAD.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## zeezee16

zeezee16 said:


> PLEASE READ THE PREVIOUS THREAD.
> Cheers, Pete


There seems to be quite a lot of newbys on now, I wonder if any of you want stickers.
There are about 30 left, both internal & external, £3.50 each. If you want any, please pm me telling me which one you want.
Cheers, Pete


----------

